# Cat was spayed! Pain meds???



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

My ninja was just spayed and the didn't send home any pain killers. She seems to be in pain I was wondering what I could give her if anyone knows!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do not give any aspirin. Call the vet and find out if that is normal. Most cats should not
have much pain. Can you look and see if maybe a stich or staple is pulling the skin funny?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks I called the place and they said the same thing! Stitches look good, I think she's just sore and I feel bad!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make sure she doesn't lick or chew the area too much. Most cats heal pretty quickly. 
Dogs seem to be worse- they chew and cause problems. The first 3 days of any surgery
are the worse. Then swelling subsides and it heals.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @Goats Rock I've been watching her and she's not licking so that's good


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How is your cat now?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> How is your cat now?


Thanks she's doing a lot better she doesn't seem to be in as much pain anymore


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

